# Eating cougar meat sickens Washington hunter



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Eating cougar meat sickens Washington hunter
The hunter was hospitalized for a time after eating the uncooked meat in October.

http://www.dailyevergreen.com/story/20907

WHITE SALMON, Wash.  Raw cougar meat, eaten by a deer hunter who found himself being stalked, is the apparent source of Washington state's first case of trichinosis since 2001, a health official says. 

The hunter was hospitalized for a time after eating the uncooked meat in October but has since recovered, Klickitat County Health Director Kevin Barry told the Yakima Herald-Republic. 

"I've been told by everyone I know who has eaten cougar that it tastes pretty good," Barry said. 

However, he said that like other wildlife, it should be cooked first to minimize the risk of disease from various organisms, including the trichina worm, a parasite that multiplies in the intestines. Symptoms of trichinosis typically include nausea and high fever, and it can be fatal if untreated. 

Washington state has had six recorded cases of trichinosis since 1985, state Health Department spokesman Donn Moyer said. 

Barry said the man apparently had the required tag for cougar hunting but was looking for deer before he fell asleep. He shot the big cat after waking up when "he found himself the huntee instead of a hunter," Barry said. 

Most cougar hunters are after the hide rather than the meat, said Madonna Luers, a state Department of Fish and Wildlife spokeswoman.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The hunter was deer hunting, fell asleep, woke up to a cougar in front of him, killed it, and ate it...raw...

Does anyone know why someone would do that?? 

I've eaten cooked mountain lion, as in thoroughly cooked...it was very good. Never thought I'd eat any kind of feline, but it was good, and I'd eat it again. Very rich, and sweet. 

But I would not eat anything raw from the wild, even the finest venison. Not enough protection from all sorts of parasites, just to think of a few reasons why I wouldn't want to.


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

Why anyone would eat FELINE is way beyond me!:yikes:


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Now that is really funny:lol:


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

I think we call all remember the last time we ate raw feline.








you said "feline," right?


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

Woops spoke too quick! some Feline is good to EAT! I stand corrected.:lol:


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

I was waiting for that :lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

:16suspect


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

When at MSC back in the forties there was an oriental establishment in Lansing that served the most delicious chop suey, however, when testing the product revealed feline and canine additives the establishment was shut down
Old time trappers ate cougar, lynx, wildcat.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

No one knows why someone would do that, I guess.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> No one knows why someone would do that, I guess.


Linda, the story also struck me as bizarre when I first read it. You fall asleep hunting, wake up, shoot a cougar and then decide to have a snack? Pretty weird if you ask me. I'd love a chance to taste some Cougar I've read that it is very good but I'll take mine cooked , please.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

That story does not make any sense to me??? Is there any more to the story?Is that all there is from Washington(state) on this.Seems like something is left out.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

You guys are bad.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> The hunter was deer hunting, fell asleep, woke up to a cougar in front of him, killed it, and ate it...raw...
> 
> Does anyone know why someone would do that??
> 
> ...


No where in the story does it say that he ate the meat "right after" killing it!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't care when he ate it, it does say he ate it raw...the story is not very well written, obviously whoever wrote it didn't have a clue about either cougars or writing.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Salami said:


> Why anyone would eat FELINE is way beyond me!:yikes:


Even the china buffets cook there's first. Nothing like sweet n sour kitty.  :lol:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Siamese chicken-always on the menu at the Chinese places.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a inner city Lion on my house. 10lb house cat LOL. If I wanna eat cat I'll order chinese take out so I know its cooked right. :lol:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess it is sesame chicken not siamese.. My error or is it?


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Click on www.foodpoisoning.com


----------

